# Mead Pedal Red Rubber Repops



## Bozman (Feb 7, 2017)

Say that 5 times fast! Anyway I just picked up an original pair of Mead pedals from the early 20s.  No Mead name on the treads.  One of the treads is in great condition and I'm thinking about having a 3D printer copy made for casting.   Would anyone else be interested in a set of of these. Don't know the cost yet but probably in the $35-$40 range.  




Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## josehuerta (Feb 7, 2017)

I would be in for two, maybe three sets. Depends on what compound you use for the blocks. Many repops fall apart if you use them as riders -


----------



## Bozman (Feb 8, 2017)

josehuerta said:


> I would be in for two, maybe three sets. Depends on what compound you use for the blocks. Many repops fall apart if you use them as riders -



I'll be using a top grade durable rubber.  I plan to use these peddles for riding.   

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 8, 2017)

I would buy a set


----------



## catfish (Feb 8, 2017)

I might be in for a set or two. Would like to see the finished product first.


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 8, 2017)

catfish said:


> I might be in for a set or two. Would like to see the finished product first.




What he said.

Thanks
Chad


----------



## ejlwheels (Feb 8, 2017)

I would buy a set.


----------



## kos22us (Feb 8, 2017)

i would probably want a set plus 1 block if they turned out nice


----------



## Bozman (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for all the input.  It looks like there is enough interest for me to go ahead with this project. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 9, 2017)

If the quality is good and you make any in black I'd buy a set of those also. I just came across these cool ads.


----------



## MOTOmike (Feb 9, 2017)

I may be interested in one set.  
The original pedals that were on my early 1920's Mead Ranger were made in England as shown in the photos.


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 9, 2017)

The aristocrat pedals discussed here are listed in my '21 catalog.


----------



## kos22us (Feb 11, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> If the quality is good and you make any in black I'd buy a set of those also. I just came across these cool ads.
> View attachment 420637
> 
> View attachment 420656






has anyone ever seen a set of those mead grips pictured in the ad ?


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 12, 2017)

I would like a set keep me in touch  thank you John


----------



## zephyrblau (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm in for a set.


----------



## zephyrblau (May 3, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> I just came across these cool ads.
> View attachment 420637
> 
> View attachment 420656




which begs the question... Mead refers to both types as Aristocrat yet the end caps are very different. the top image is a 2-piece arrangement while the bottom is a single. comments please.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 3, 2017)

I think the only thing about Mead pedals is the specific blocks. I don't believe the actually manufactured anything. We've even seen many different manufacturers of frames with the Mead name branded on them. I know of Davis Sewing Machine Co., Schwinn and Westfield built frames for Mead. Could be more?


----------



## oldwhizzer (May 3, 2017)

I would like a set. thanks


----------



## serg (May 10, 2017)

I need one set! Thank you.


----------



## Cooper S. (May 11, 2017)

My crusader just had Normal black pedals...?


----------

